# New phone..which, though?



## rwil85 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey all,

If you guys could give me some last minute recommendations on which phone I should grab, I'd appreciate it. I'm coming from a DX on VZW.

I think I've narrowed it down to either the Motorola Razr Maxx or the Samsung Galaxy SIII..

What should I grab? If not either of these, what else?

I know the obvious pros (like the Maxx's battery) - but, is there anything absolutely essential I should know before I decide?

Thanks in advance for your time/help!


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in the same situation with the same two phones. I know moto has a great build quality. Does the SIII feel like a fascinate? Like if u drop it its broken?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atlus (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in the same spot as you man. I have an upgrade coming up soon and I can't seem to decide which phone. I know the Razr has better battery life, but the S3 seems to have better components overall (better camera, processor, display, etc). I'm also trying to decide if I want the Galaxy Nexus too as it would receive a lot of dev support.

Finding out that the S3 has a locked bootloader kind of put a damper on my initial plans to get that phone


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I would probably still get the nexus over either of those phones. But between those two I would go s3. No more moto till they change their policies, or make a nexus.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

In my opinion the S3 would be a better choice, that is if you don't want the Nexus! =P

Razr Maxx does have excellent battery life, but the S3 would probably be far more enjoyable as far as customization.

Plus, with the S3, you get things like S-Beam and S-Voice stock, in case you want to keep that xD Concerning battery life, there's always the option of an extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

